# Is My Cat a Birman?



## mybellarose (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi All!
I just adopted a cat from a rescue. She is so sweet and pretty. Poor thing has been declawed. I was just curious to find out what breed she might be. To read about pesonalitys, care and such. I think she looks most like a Birman, but in the descriptions it says they have white paws and hers are brownish. I'm still getting to know her and havent come up with a name yet. I'm already in love. :luv Thanks for any advice or input. Hopefully this link will work to see a picture.
Faith
http://i616.photobucket.com/albums/tt244/zorrolulu/P1570703.jpg


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Are her feet white or dark? Cinderella is a Birman.


----------



## mybellarose (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
Her feet are dark and she's kind of small.
Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She may be a Balinese or Birman mix. Does she look more like this?










She certainly has a Birman-looking face, though. She's beautiful!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I was going to say Balinese as well. How old is she?


----------



## mybellarose (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree with you all that most likely is a Balinese. I looked it up last night and she fits the descriptions to a t. I think she is also slightly cross eyed, and the descriptions mentioned that was a possible trait in some Balinese. Thanks for giving me a better understanding on what breed she might be. Now I know she wont shed much, is intelligent, and likes to talk. She is such a darling.
Oh, and I found out that she is about 9 months old.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

mybellarose said:


> Now I know she wont shed much, is intelligent, and likes to talk.


 Don't kid yourself about the shedding  I have 2 bali's and am still amazed at what comes up every time I vacuum. But you're right about the rest. They are very smart, good conversationalists, and about the sweetest little critters on the planet!


----------



## mybellarose (Feb 25, 2010)

I thought the light shedding sounded too good to be true. Thats okay though. I just got an apprenticeship position with a groomer so I know I will be grooming her all the time. :wink


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I guess I should be more specific  I have never brushed or combed either of them. They do that themselves. They also do a nice job of shedding all by themselves


----------

